# Finding AEP ponds?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I only get a couple of weekends at AEP each year, and it is difficult to spend this limited fishing time searching for ponds. Ive been using aerial photos to locate ponds, and cross-referencing topo maps to create waypoints on my GPS in preparation for a weekend trip at the end of April. However, the aerial photos give me no indication of the depth of the ponds (not to mention the fishing potential for the pond). Are there any general rules about pond depth in relation to area? That is, are ponds generally deeper/ shallower in certain areas? For example, I have noticed that the ponds near campsite C are generally much deeper than the ponds near campsite N. Is this just random, or did they did deeper in certain areas? Any help on how to locate GOOD ponds off the road would be greatly appreciated!

Also, are there any general rules about when gates/ roads are open, or is it solely dictated by the road conditions? It is much easier to plan fishing locations if you know which roads will be open.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Rooster,

I think that in general the assumption that ponds in the same area are in general similar in depth. Remember that they dug to the bottom of the strip of coal underground, and it fluctuates in depth, as there is a layer spread throughout most of Ohio. When the hills that we know were formed, the layer of coal got pused close enough to the surface in our area for surface mining. I doubt that the depth fluctates much in the near vicinity of a particular pond, but go a ridge over and it may be at a different depth. Thus, ponds in a general vicinty should have similar depths in my opinion, which is not that of an expert by any means.

Joe


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Rooster, I'll will be down there also at the end of April with a few buddies of mine... Maybe we could get together and spread out and seach the area for some good fishing holes.. I can't wait to get down there. What is your favorite lures for AEP? Senko's are up there.. What about a 6 or 7 inch lizard??


----------



## -[iRb]-Rob (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone know what the conditions down there are for this weekend (3/19)? Is there still ice? What % of ponds are open?

Thanks.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Would you guys mind another fisherman to hit some ponds with at the end of April? Not sure if I could or not due to school, but would love to hit the area again if I could.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be at AEP from April 27th  May 1st. I would really like the opportunity to hook-up with some OGFers and fish some ponds. Im not sure which campsite we will be staying at (not my year to choose), but I will post the information when it is available.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Let us know. I think we could scout some good places with a few of us..
Have you ever went down the road campsite c is on about 1 mile past the last campsite there is what looks like an old logging road on the left with a turn around. There is also a small shallow pond there as well. If you go past the gate a walk up hill till you get to a Y in the road go right and there is what I call a puddle and you can't see past the mound on the other side. If you walk around the puddle to the right there is a small path and once you pass that mound it just opens up into a wonderful little lake. Have you been to that one. The other one is when your entering the part from the west, I forget the road but theres a sign on the left saying horse trails. If you take that road about 3 or 4 miles back there is a huge lake. I think the road is called T 940. Have you fished back in there??


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey rooster, how far in you want to hike?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You going to carry in your kayak?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Last year, a buddy and I carried the kayaks almost 2 miles to a shallow fishless pond. I dont mind making the hike; I just want the reward afterwards!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll send ya pm.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Twistertail! It is probably a good idea to keep most of the information about specific ponds in PMs. There are many non-members that read message boards and these ponds are only good because they do not receive much pressure.

Having said that, Fishjunky I did post an aerial photo of Campsite C in my photos. Im not able to find the ponds that you are describing. Is it in the pic?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I think it's pond #48 on the map. I like that photo though. There are alot of ponds up in there I don't think people fish because it's all uphill to get too. I've only ever saw one other person up there and he was bank fishing. I'm always looking for some new spots though.. I like camping at Campsite C because of the nice lake next to it. I also do some catfishing at night there and there are some monsters in there. I've never checked out the other campsites but would be willing to move. Let me know and we will meet up so we can stay at the same site and tell our fishing tales.  It should be a great time to fish with this warming trend. I really want to get into some hogs. Would you guys want to maybe have a fish fry one night eating some gills?? Let me know.
Keep your lines tight...


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok guys get the poles rigged up. The saugeye are hittin' in wills creek. 4 to 8 lbs. And small crappie. Saw a 13 lb 13 oz muskie caught there today. Not big but nice. If it swims it's in wills creek. I can update anyone one on water conditions if they like, just e-mail me . beer batter and fish and more beer rainmaker


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Aeriel photos are surely nice to look at, but, they are useless unless there is a topo to go with it. We found two nice looking bodies of water near some ponds we normally fish and some identifiable landmarks. Although we found them after some of the walking through the "briars and brambles", from there it was straight down a couple hundred feet with no break in the high walls at all. If you could find a way to get into them, there has to be lunkers enough to go around. The trip was worthlast night after the rain though. Stayed in campsite K for the first time, right on the water. After the first round of rain went through ,all you could hear was the running water down the hill to the lake and the crackle of the campfire. What a way to erase your mind. Next trip is in May, right after Mothers' Day. Can't wait.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Hey sgofish, Was K worth staying at and are there some nice ponds to fish at? Did you have any luck?  I can't wait to get down there..


----------



## buckeyebasser (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello everybody, I'm new to the site and just checking things out. I'm heading to Ohio Power for a day trip this weekend, probably hit some holes near campsite C and maybe K, but if I remember right, access to K is restricted this early, is that right? I'll let you all know how it goes, hopefully I'll bear some good news next week.

The weather's breaking so good luck to all of you out there slingin em.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

This was the first time there and I really did not get a chance to look around that area. From the aeriel I have, there appears to be a lot of water in the vicinity, just not on the agenda to scout this trip. The campsite is closer to the water than C in most spots but we were facing the wind all weekend, so no good way to get out past the moss beds. I want to go there again for a longer weekend and maybe have weather like today. Go figure!!


----------

